# Recommended adapters from RCA to XLR



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

I've done some google searching, and found only two available, which do you think is better? Or is there another one I overlooked? I'm considering the ART CleanBoxPro and the Rolls MB15b Promatch. My problem is I want to connect my Mackie HR824mk2 speakers and Mackie HRS120 sub to my Yamaha RX-V661 receiver's preamp outputs. The receiver does not have XLR outputs, so I want to adapt to XLR with the adapters above. Are these adapters good for this?

I already tried a Radial passive adapter, but it dropped the volume so much I had to return it. So powered adapters I guess are a must since RCA unbalanced is -10db, and XLR balanced is +4db.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Why don't you just use RCA's & skip the balanced portion all together?


----------



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Why don't you just use RCA's & skip to balanced portion all together?


I experienced the issue that the speakers sounded a tad bit soft, and determined it may be due to the signal being weak. I hope to resolve this with these, as they have an adjustment for signal strength. Though adjustment may not be necessary, running on XLR may in itself boost the signal enough.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would just go ahead and get the Rolls or the cleanbox. They bump up the output voltage from the reciever so your amps can put out full wattage. I run them with my amps and I have more headroom now then I ever did without the cleanbox or rolls. Where do you live I actually have 4 extra rolls mb15's that I am not even useing?


----------



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

I live in Minneapolis Minnesota, though I just ordered Rolls ones open box on ebay for $45 each. I may need more though.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

NetTechie said:


> I live in Minneapolis Minnesota, though I just ordered Rolls ones open box on ebay for $45 each. I may need more though.


Well pm me if you need any. I am going to put them on ebay and probably this forum soon. I could do the same price as you paid. Maybe if I am in a good mood I will let them go for $40 each.......


----------



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

If you want to list 2 on ebay, I could buy them that way. I'm not entirely sure how it works to buy through this forum? 

Edit: I am thinking I may consider these instead, as they can be gotten used and are probably higher quality:http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/297763-REG/Henry_Engineering_MB_THE_MATCHBOX_HD.html


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have a paypal account?


----------



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

I decided to go with the adapters listed above, if I don't like them I'll get in contact with you, but considering they retail for $195 I assume they are better grade than the Rolls. Thanks so much for offering though!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, Good luck. :T


----------



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

If the ebay ones don't work out, I'll buy all 4 rolls from you, I canceled my order on ebay for those other ones.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wish I had seen this sooner, could have saved you some money and trouble. In all likelihood you only needed unbalanced RCA to XLR adapter cables, like these. Most of the time the -10/+4 level differential isn’t the problem that people make it out to be.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

Oddly enough, I have tried a TRS (same thing as XLR right?) to unbalanced rca and there was a lot of distortion even played at a low volume. I hope it didn't damage the speaker electronics.

I have also heard weak signals can fry a amp, as it works very hard to amplify it. Which is another concern too, besides the distortion. I ran it for maybe 30 seconds before I quickly shut the speaker off.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Pretty strange, how was the TRS wired?

Just noticed that this speaker takes RCA (duh, Tonto was way ahead of me). The sensitivity knob markings indicate that it will take consumer line level signals with no problem. Don’t know what that “soft” thing is you mentioned, but I don’t see how signal boosting will get you anything that adjusting the sensitivity knob won’t. Keep in mind that any signal booster is also going to increase the noise floor.




NetTechie said:


> I have also heard weak signals can fry a amp, as it works very hard to amplify it. Which is another concern too, besides the distortion.


I think you've been given some bad information there, and if you think about it that doesn't make a lot of sense. The signal gain / adjustments etc. all happen in front of the amplifier section. The amp doesn’t care what signal level it gets as far as that’s concerned; if it isn’t enough, it just isn’t going to be able to deliver its maximum output – which actually means it’ll last longer since it’s loafing. Improper loads are what fry amplifiers; I’ve never heard of one failing from a weak input signal.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## NetTechie (Sep 1, 2014)

It has a 1/4 inch TRS port, so I plugged in 1/4 inch mono TS to female RCA adapter, and attached the RCA cable there. Not sure how it's wired, beyond regular TRS wiring with 3 points of contact on the connector. The mono TS connector has 2 connections, a tip and stem. So basically the two points of ring and stem contacts were connected, shorting the stem with the ring connection.


----------

